
Introducing Backdrop Filters - robin_reala
https://www.webkit.org/blog/3632/introducing-backdrop-filters/
======
extc
Is this a proposed standard or it's cool for Apple to create this custom
property because it fits their flavor-of-the week design? This is typically be
frowned upon when Microsoft does it.

------
colept
I really want this with an opacity filter = masking just like Photoshop.

